# WMAC Forum Off Line?



## Dan Anderson (Oct 12, 2002)

I checked the address for the WMAC forum and it comes up "page cannot be delivered."  Anybody know the reason?

Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2002)

Mastersons entire site comes up missing, not just the forum.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 12, 2002)

been that way about 3 days...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 8, 2003)

Anybody know the reason this forum is down again?

Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Dan,

It appears that they have changed addresses again.  I had to go to www.kellyworden.com to get the correct link, which is:

http://www.uechi-ryu.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=37

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *http://www.uechi-ryu.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=37
> *



Now this doesn't work either! I've given up trying to read there as I can never find it! The board moves all the time!


----------



## Dieter (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi Arnisador,

the WMAC froum is at

http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/ 

Regards

Dieter


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

I wonder how long it'll be there though!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

The last URL above doesn't work now. It's always changing!


----------



## Dieter (Jul 4, 2003)

http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/

This worked for me just now?



Dieter


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jul 4, 2003)

It has been this URL for several months:

http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/viewforum.php?f=37


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

It works for me now--maybe it was just a glitch at my end.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 4, 2003)

the link worked when I tried it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2003)

Havent had any problems myself over the last few weeks.

:asian:


----------

